# Edge Netflix and other apps not working



## kameron1967 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi. Is everyone having the same issue with Tivo not having the ability to open apps, like Netflix and others? 

It was working fine when I first set it up. Now I get the error message:

App Temporarily Unavailable 

Thanks.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Mine work. Try to us the exit Netflix app menu to restart and retry


----------

